# Using old TiVo to capture media stream



## poppin_fresh (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi folks.

I have an old Directv TiVo DVR (series 2 I think) that I would like to hopefully use to access movies on a Mac media center. My bedroom television is not digital and the thought of spending $$ on a Xbox or another PS3 isn't appealing for what seems like a simple task.

It looks as if I could set up the old unit to connect to my WLAN and then access my Mac Media Center. Is this correct?

Where do I start? I find an overwhelming amount of info for hacks, etc., but much of it seems to be old or more feature rich than I need. Can someone please point me in the right direction?

Thanks, 
Jon


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Since no-one has responded yet, I'll get the ball rolling.

This won't be a whole lot of help since I don't run a Mac Media Center, but I do this with a Samsung SIR-8080R which is a Series 2 DirecTiVo.

It's not hooked up to my satellite at all. It's only used as an "MRV" unit. I run TiVoServer on a PC to serve content to it.

I started in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## poppin_fresh (Dec 27, 2003)

I finally got my tivo zippered and functioning. 

I tried using tivoserver on my laptop to see what would happen. The video shows up in the list, but TivoServer crashes before it will play.


----------

